# WMAA Instructors Camp 2017



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## Kiron (Aug 22, 2017)

Datu Tim Hartman said:


> View attachment 20921


I will support this event!


----------

